# how long does it take your nuts to shrink?



## jaydog (Sep 6, 2011)

Started 500mg a week of Test E on Monday and I'm 90% sure my balls have shrunk already!

Unbelievable pump during a shoulder workout today...felt like I had a couple of midgets hanging off my arms.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mine don't


----------



## jaydog (Sep 6, 2011)

Do you use HCG throughout?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nor mine


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jaydog said:


> Do you use HCG throughout?


yes from start to finish


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

jaydog said:


> Do you use HCG throughout?[/quote
> 
> end of cycle


----------



## sutty86 (Sep 21, 2011)

I started 600mg test e a week fortnight ago and nothing yet bud


----------



## juniorp (Jan 20, 2009)

For me, about 3 weeks if I remember correctly, soon back on line with HCG blast at end of cycle.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

mine dont, but I use HCG throughout.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Is HCG readily available? i didn't use it on my sus 12 week 500mg cycle, i just used clomid and tamox! mine bounced back really well on that, although i am 21, might have something to do with that?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I found one marriage did it for me mate.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> I found one marriage did it for me mate.


how long did it take for the marriage to shut you down?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andysutils said:


> how long did it take for the marriage to shut you down?


About 5 yrs mate...

Nice to see you on again..


----------



## jaydog (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies....I might just be imagining it bit i'm fairly sure they aren't as "full" as a week ago!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Mine start to go between wks 2 and 4. I think that's pretty normal, though some will be earlier and some later. HCG keeps me at around 2/3rds throughout cycle but never up to full size until after full and proper PCT.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

maybe a silly question,. but does your spunk volume decrease on cycle if your nuts shrink?


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Been on a cycle for nearly a year without any probs, they dont dissapear have shrunk a little and do a ninja impression quite a lot tho lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

HJL said:


> maybe a silly question,. but does your spunk volume decrease on cycle if your nuts shrink?


Mine did After an sd cycle! Nuts shrunk right up too.

Since been using hcg on current cycle they seem to be dangling more than ever


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> About 5 yrs mate...
> 
> Nice to see you on again..


thanks mate.


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

Starting week 4 of Test E cycle, had no shrinkage yet (not running any hcg) either its going un-noticed, or I'm not prone to it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you don't use HCG your leydig cells will atrophy, but the leydig cells only take up a small portion of the nuts so shrinkage is not always noticeable but then i really do not see any sense in not using a low dose of 500iu of HCG once a week through your cycle something that will help recovery in a big way.


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

to pscarb, i start my ten week test-e cycle soon. (500mg) and have hcg. I would like to use it for the reason u stated but also heard using for too long or too much can desensitise and therefore permanently disrupt leydig cells. Maybe i could use 500iu per week from week 3 or 4? up until about week 9 or 10? what u think mate?

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you are correc that using to much for to long can desensatize the leydig cells but 500iu once a week or split 250iu twice a week is not alot and will not desensatize the leydig cells, if you are really worried you can use 20mg of nolvadex as this helps protect the leydig cells, also 800iu of VitD will make HCG more effective so no need for a higher dose which brings with it the risks you speak of.


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

cheers mate, and when to start and finish hcg on my ten week cycle?


----------



## stan7203 (Oct 9, 2011)

whats this HCG?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

blue0eyes0 said:


> cheers mate, and when to start and finish hcg on my ten week cycle?


start in the first week finish in PCT



stan7203 said:


> whats this HCG?


don't worry about it mate you obvouisly have not used steroids when you do look it up it will help you loads


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb, whats you opinion if i where blasting for 12 weeks then cruising for 8 weeks and in the 8 week period for the later 4 weeks i was running 1500ius eod with nova at 20mg a day, then blasting another 8 weeks then tapering down for 4 weeks on prop with hcg at 1500ius eod running up to 6 week pct,??


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I just have to smell test and my balls shrink and shoot up into my sack 

Will have to investigate HCG more...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

don1 said:


> Pscarb, whats you opinion if i where blasting for 12 weeks then cruising for 8 weeks and in the 8 week period for the later 4 weeks i was running 1500ius eod with nova at 20mg a day, then blasting another 8 weeks then tapering down for 4 weeks on prop with hcg at 1500ius eod running up to 6 week pct,??


the use of HCG in cycle for me helps the boys stay in touch for recovery its like storing a car in a garage for the winter, you can either go in every week and start the car and it will be easier to start and drive when spring comes around or you can leave it for the full winter and its a b1tch to start come spring........transfer this to a cycle......if you use small weekly doses you will you will recovery quicker and keep the boys in touch, if you don't use any HCG until the PCT or end of cycle then hit it hard you could flood the engine.....

i cannot say if the way you are going to do it above will or won't work but i see no value in hitting it with so much HCG in the latter four weeks risking desensitization when you can just use 500iu through the blast and cruise then increase this as you enter PCT......not to say this way will work either but for me it makes more sense.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Into week 6 of 500mg test e a week. Used 1000iu of hcg since week 3. Nuts have atrophied a tiny bit, not massively but enough for me to tell. Without being too crude I'm also ejaculating ALOT of semen! In fact i think i must have a 3rd testicle hidden away somewhere cos I'm sure I'm shooting more than my nuts can store!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I might take some of this just for the shrinkage.... The lads call me Unoball... they are so big.

You work it out.


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

i am thinking i will start hcg week 3. if i am doing a ten week cycle with 2 week gap after last jab then start pct for four weeks, 16 weeks total when do i do lat hcg jab? cheers


----------

